# Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Juni 2010)

*Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## DOcean (9. Juni 2010)

*Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Schrott bleibt Schrott auch wenn es den umsonst gibt


----------



## Haxti (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

ich finde pearl lustig... wenn in zeitschriften werbung ist bin ich immer erstaunt, was der Mensch mittlerweile alles so brauchen kann


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Aber offensichtlich scheint es einen Markt dafür zu geben, sonst würden sie es nicht anbieten.


----------



## rabe08 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



DOcean schrieb:


> Schrott bleibt Schrott auch wenn es den umsonst gibt



Du hast meine Gedanken ausgesprochen...


----------



## Amigo (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Mit dem Skull-Hub hoffen sie wohl auf maßig Absatz bei den ganzen Metallheads hier... 

Die Taschenlampe ist aber funny... wär unter seiner Wanne mal den Abfluss checken will oder so... 
Frag mich ob die LEDs nicht überstrahlen... naja die Techniker werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben, nur was!?


----------



## Black Goblin (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ein USB-Schloss? WTF!??

Wer braucht denn sowas?


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



DOcean schrieb:


> Schrott bleibt Schrott auch wenn es den umsonst gibt



Das ja noch nicht mal, man muss ja Versand dafür bezahlen, der fast so teuer ist wie das Ding (angeblich) wert ist.


----------



## Dartwurst (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich scheint es einen Markt dafür zu geben, sonst würden sie es nicht anbieten.


Der Markt kann so gross nicht sein. Sonst würde Pearl das Zeug nicht verschenken. Oder glaubt noch irgend Jemand in unserm Land gibt´s was umsonst!


----------



## Xel'Naga (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich habe auch schon einige male was bei Pearl gekauft.
Aber das waren Sachen die sonst fast niemand anbietet, kleine günstige Zubehör-Hardware.

Aber das USB-Schloss finde ich nicht nützlich, das ist eher was für Leute die Wichtige/Heikle Daten mit sich führen.


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ich würde ma behaupten mit em Bolzenschneider oder Schraubstock hats sichs ausgeschlosst, so wie ich Pearl kenne besteht das teil zu 90% aus Plastik.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Nicht schlecht der Shop.
Habe mir gleich so ein Tisch Kaminfeuer bestellt.^^
Für 20€ kannste da nichts Falsch machen.


----------



## Blackshader (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gratis für PCGH-Leser: USB-Schloss von Pearl im Wert von 6,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

wenn das so aussieht wie auf dem bild finde ich das ding voelligen ploetzinig da man so ein teil innerhalb von ein paar minuten auf hat also nen ordentliches verschluesselungsprogramm benutzen und dann geht das auch


----------

